# Muốn Tải Phim "giường Chiếu" Về Luyện Nhằm Nâng Cao Kỹ Năng Cho Chồng Hết Hồn Mà Tải Hoài Không Được



## sau_bimbim (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Các chị ơi, có chị nào đã từng xem phim “giường chiếu” chưa? Thú thiệt xưa giờ mỗi lần mà nhắc đến là em ngại lắm, chả dám xem.Mấy tuần rồi ck cũng tạo nhiều bất ngờ cho em mà em sao chẳng thấy cảm giác j hết hic hic. Ko biết có phải tình trạng chung của phụ nữ sau khi sinh không. Chắc do em k chiều hay sao mà dạo này thấy ck lơ đãng sao ấy. Đọc them thong tin trên báo thì hơi lo, nên giờ phải điều chỉnh lại gấp thôi kẻo ck mèo mỡ thì khổ. Mà giờ muốn xem mấy phim đó thì xem ở đâu zị các chị, ai có kinh nghiệm giúp em với!!!


----------



## havan123 (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Nói với chồng đi, các ảnh rành mấy vụ nì hơn chị em rồi, nhiều ông còn tải sẵn về rồi rủ vợ cùng coi đó


----------



## sau_bimbim (8 Tháng năm 2015)

havan123 đã viết:


> Nói với chồng đi, các ảnh rành mấy vụ nì hơn chị em rồi, nhiều ông còn tải sẵn về rồi rủ vợ cùng coi đó


Hic đã mún cho ck hết hồn, vả lại cũng mún nâng kinh nghiệm mà hỏi ck thì còn j là hứng thú )


----------



## havan123 (8 Tháng năm 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Hic đã mún cho ck hết hồn, vả lại cũng mún nâng kinh nghiệm mà hỏi ck thì còn j là hứng thú )


Đành chịu thôi, hoặc lên cty hỏi mấy ảnh á, đa số đàn ông ông nào cũng rành, xưa chồng em có zụ xem 1 lần , phải down về máy chứ k xem trực tiếp dc, thấy để trong lap nguy hiểm quá, sợ con lục ra thấy thì nguy, cấm tiệt chồng lun


----------



## tramanh (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Đôi lúc cũng tò mò muốn xem để học hỏi kinh nghiệm đặng xã  happy hơn mà k biết xem ở đâu nữa.


----------



## phungnguyen (8 Tháng năm 2015)

Có lần tòa mòa mún thử coi có j hứng thú k  mà hình như coi trực tiếp không được, cứ phải bắt  down về máy đúng kh các chị ơi?


----------



## tramanh (8 Tháng năm 2015)

havan123 đã viết:


> Đành chịu thôi, hoặc lên cty hỏi mấy ảnh á, đa số đàn ông ông nào cũng rành, xưa chồng em có zụ xem 1 lần , phải down về máy chứ k xem trực tiếp dc, thấy để trong lap nguy hiểm quá, sợ con lục ra thấy thì nguy, cấm tiệt chồng lun


Có gì hấp dẫn kg thế chị gái ơi ). em thì nghe đám con trai bảo, trong đời ít nhất phải xem 1 lần cho biết, haha


----------



## ailinh (9 Tháng năm 2015)

Mấy hôm nay mạng chậm có tải được đâu, em hay xem phim HQ mà cứ cà giật cà giật bực mình lắm, mà tải về thì lâu ơi là lâu


----------



## rjopham (9 Tháng năm 2015)

Dùng chương trình này mà tải nè vừa nhanh lại , cũng dễ sử dụng lắm, mọi người tham khảo nhé, gõ fshare.vn nhé ( sorry e k chèn link được) hic.


----------



## kimthoa (9 Tháng năm 2015)

Chời, đọc cái tít tồ k là đã hot lắm rồi. Giờ mấy fim đó dẹp cả rồi, mún xem chỉ có nước tải về thoai, ôi sao rành quá )


----------



## ailinh (9 Tháng năm 2015)

rjopham đã viết:


> Dùng chương trình này mà tải nè vừa nhanh lại , cũng dễ sử dụng lắm, mọi người tham khảo nhé, gõ fshare.vn nhé ( sorry e k chèn link được) hic.


Đúng thứ đang cần, để em vào thử xem thế nào. Được tải luôn vài bộ HQ luyện cho sướng )


----------



## kimthoa (9 Tháng năm 2015)

Cái fshare j đó sử dụng thế nào vậy, phần mềm mới hả, giờ mới biết


----------



## rjopham (9 Tháng năm 2015)

Mấy chị gõ vào google đi, có hướng dẫn cả đấy,1 số phim giờ gõ ra cũng dùng fshare.vn mới share về được


----------



## ailinh (10 Tháng năm 2015)

thích thật đó các chị, hôm nay e vừa tải xong, chạy ào ào, có phim nóng hổi xem liền lun, cuối tuần ở nhà luyện phim tránh nắng )


----------



## linhdan (10 Tháng năm 2015)

Hehe, thời SV ở KTX có mấy chị kia coi, cả đám đóng cửa phòng lại xem mà run gần chết


----------



## hoainguyen111 (10 Tháng năm 2015)

Em cũng mún xem để học hoi kinh nghiệm, zô mấy forum cũng học được chút ít mà toàn lý thuyết chứ ko có thực hành, hii


----------



## rjopham (10 Tháng năm 2015)

ailinh đã viết:


> thích thật đó các chị, hôm nay e vừa tải xong, chạy ào ào, có phim nóng hổi xem liền lun, cuối tuần ở nhà luyện phim tránh nắng )


Đã quá hen. Thì đó, tối thứ 6 down một mớ về trước đi rồi hai ngày thứ 7, cn ở nhà coi cho sướng con mắt luôn, chứ mạng chập chờn coi mệt lắm


----------



## sau_bimbim (10 Tháng năm 2015)

rjopham đã viết:


> Dùng chương trình này mà tải nè vừa nhanh lại , cũng dễ sử dụng lắm, mọi người tham khảo nhé, gõ fshare.vn nhé ( sorry e k chèn link được) hic.


Cảm ơn bạn rjopham đã gợi ý nhé. Em tìm được rồi, cả nhà ai có nhu cầu đọc kĩ hướng dẫn sử dụng ở đây nhé
https://www.fshare.vn/blog?slug=huong-dan-su-dung-goi--sms-tien-ich-fcode5-gui-8577


----------



## hoainguyen111 (10 Tháng năm 2015)

Fshare.vn hữu ích lắm đó, nhà mềnh hay xài để tải tài liệu, xã mềnh là dân xây dựng mà mấy fie thiết kế hay nặng lắm


----------



## linhdan (10 Tháng năm 2015)

Em chỉ muốn xem phim lãng mạn Hàn quốc or Thái lan thôi. Đang có mấy bộ mới ra hay lắm đang chiếu, để chiếu xong có đủ bộ tải luôn để dành )


----------



## sau_bimbim (10 Tháng năm 2015)

Ai down chú ý nhé:
Nếu bạn muốn download mà không muốn Đăng ký/ Đăng nhập thì hãy nhắn tin với cú pháp: Fcode5 gửi 8577 (5.000đ/ SMS/ 10 lượt tải/ 12h) để nhận mã code (1), mỗi tin nhắn có giá 5000 đồng và được 10 lần tải nhanh trong 12h kể từ lúc nhận được mã code.

_* Lưu ý: 12 giờ là thời hạn sử dụng của mã code, không phải thời hạn download tốc độ VIP._


----------



## hoainguyen111 (11 Tháng năm 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Ai down chú ý nhé:
> Nếu bạn muốn download mà không muốn Đăng ký/ Đăng nhập thì hãy nhắn tin với cú pháp: Fcode5 gửi 8577 (5.000đ/ SMS/ 10 lượt tải/ 12h) để nhận mã code (1), mỗi tin nhắn có giá 5000 đồng và được 10 lần tải nhanh trong 12h kể từ lúc nhận được mã code.
> 
> _* Lưu ý: 12 giờ là thời hạn sử dụng của mã code, không phải thời hạn download tốc độ VIP._


Nên nếu muốn tải cái gì thì để sẵn down 1 lúc cho lẹ


----------



## havan123 (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Đã thử, chạy nhanh, mặc dù mình download cái file nặng ơi là nặng


----------



## thuyduong (11 Tháng năm 2015)

Cái fshare đó nhiều người dùng lắm rồi đó


----------



## sau_bimbim (12 Tháng năm 2015)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Cái fshare đó nhiều người dùng lắm rồi đó


Thế mà giờ mới biết đó. Tải thử rồi, đúng là nhanh ghê luôn. Vầy cho lẹ chứ đợi mấy cái mà cho không đó oải quá )


----------



## thuyduong (12 Tháng năm 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Thế mà giờ mới biết đó. Tải thử rồi, đúng là nhanh ghê luôn. Vầy cho lẹ chứ đợi mấy cái mà cho không đó oải quá )


 Tiền nào của đó mà lị, có cái nào cho k mà tốt đâu chứ hehe


----------



## hoainguyen111 (12 Tháng năm 2015)

Biết được cái nì thì mấy chị em đều ra tay được mà k cần phải nhờ chồng hay mấy a đờn ông giúp đâu nhỉ


----------



## sau_bimbim (13 Tháng năm 2015)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Biết được cái nì thì mấy chị em đều ra tay được mà k cần phải nhờ chồng hay mấy a đờn ông giúp đâu nhỉ


Um hồi trc hay hỏi chồng, giờ biết cái này thì k cần nữa, tự chị em xử được đó


----------



## rjopham (13 Tháng năm 2015)

Đơn giản lại dễ sử dụng pk ạ.chị nào chưa thử thì nên dùng thử nhé, quá tiện lợi lun


----------



## thuyduong (13 Tháng năm 2015)

Mình share trang đó cho mấy đứa bạn, đứa nào cũng ham vì rãnh là down phim về luyện mà


----------



## hoainguyen111 (13 Tháng năm 2015)

linhdan đã viết:


> Em chỉ muốn xem phim lãng mạn Hàn quốc or Thái lan thôi. Đang có mấy bộ mới ra hay lắm đang chiếu, để chiếu xong có đủ bộ tải luôn để dành )


Có phim nào hay k cho em cái tên xem với nè .Nhiều khi mở ra k biết phim nào hay hết


----------



## tramanh (13 Tháng năm 2015)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Có phim nào hay k cho em cái tên xem với nè .Nhiều khi mở ra k biết phim nào hay hết


Cứ google là ra tất, với lại thường có phần giới thiệu phim á chị, đọc rồi xem đại thôi hihi


----------



## hoainguyen111 (13 Tháng năm 2015)

Thấy có phim EXO nhà bên của HQ hay ghê, mà mỗi tội mỗi tập ngắn quá có 10 phút à, nên xem online lun, chứ phim bộ mà cứ hơn 1h là down về xem khỏe mắt hơn )


----------



## tramanh (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

hoainguyen111 đã viết:


> Thấy có phim EXO nhà bên của HQ hay ghê, mà mỗi tội mỗi tập ngắn quá có 10 phút à, nên xem online lun, chứ phim bộ mà cứ hơn 1h là down về xem khỏe mắt hơn )


Phim này end rồi, mà kết thúc dở tệ. Ko có gì hay hết, được cái dàn EXO quá đẹp chai haha


----------



## phungnguyen (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Toàn các mẹ mê zai ấy nhỉ, phim Hàn quốc thì trai khá đẹp )


----------



## tramanh (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Đang kiếm phim khác rồi nhắn tin Fcode5 gởi 8577  tải về tiếp đây, đồng chí nào có link cho em xin với nha


----------



## sau_bimbim (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chị em nào cần dịch vụ gì của Fshare thì trong này có hướng dẫn cả nì 

https://www.fshare.vn/guide#guide_fshare_web


----------



## ailinh (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

kimthoa đã viết:


> Cái fshare j đó sử dụng thế nào vậy, phần mềm mới hả, giờ mới biết


Bữa nay chắc rành hơn ai hết rồi phải ko chj kimthoa oi


----------



## havan123 (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Bữa giờ có chị em nào nâng cao thêm trình giường chiếu chưa, thế ck có hết hồn k hehe.


----------



## sau_bimbim (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

havan123 đã viết:


> Bữa giờ có chị em nào nâng cao thêm trình giường chiếu chưa, thế ck có hết hồn k hehe.


Haha, nói chung là hết trình độ còi rồi. Ck thì hớn ra mặt, cũng thấy zui zui


----------



## havan123 (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Vậy thì phải học thêm vài chiêu nữa đi chị, XXX có nhiều cái mới lắm. Tải về để dành xài chừng chừng


----------



## ailinh (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Quá choáng cho các chị. Chồng mà mở máy ra thấy toàn cái này chắc chết )


----------



## sau_bimbim (3 Tháng sáu 2015)

Phải dè chừng chứ, cho vào thư mục bảo mật liền . Xấu hổ chít đi được. Canh me đi ngủ mới dám down haha


----------



## annguyenhnb007 (15 Tháng sáu 2015)

lên mang gõ từ khóa 1 phát ra ngay mà chị..... đây cũng là 1 cách, gi đâu mà ngại a


----------



## lehongdiep (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

Chị em dạo này cũng ghê ghớm nhỉ


----------



## ChiLa75Ha? (18 Tháng sáu 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Các chị ơi, có chị nào đã từng xem phim “giường chiếu” chưa? Thú thiệt xưa giờ mỗi lần mà nhắc đến là em ngại lắm, chả dám xem.Mấy tuần rồi ck cũng tạo nhiều bất ngờ cho em mà em sao chẳng thấy cảm giác j hết hic hic. Ko biết có phải tình trạng chung của phụ nữ sau khi sinh không. Chắc do em k chiều hay sao mà dạo này thấy ck lơ đãng sao ấy. Đọc them thong tin trên báo thì hơi lo, nên giờ phải điều chỉnh lại gấp thôi kẻo ck mèo mỡ thì khổ. Mà giờ muốn xem mấy phim đó thì xem ở đâu zị các chị, ai có kinh nghiệm giúp em với!!!


[DOUBLEPOST=1434593542][/DOUBLEPOST]cần giúp lấy lại cảm giác hay là muốn giữ chồng hay là muốn xem phim lấy phấn khích !!! Hỗ trợ nhanh nhưng kín đáo không tốn kém nhưng nếu cho thì xin nhận có phòng riêng sạch sẽ kín đáo ở 1 mình nhu cầu thế nào thì alo cái nhé 0925706549


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (20 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ui chời. Mấy cái này em khuyên chọi em là chớ có nên xem ah. Theo kinh nghiệm của em là chỉ cần xem 1_2 lần là sẽ gây nhgiện. Mà cái giống này mà nghiện vào là khó bỏ lắm chị em ah hjhe
Em là con trai nên mấy cái này alà chuyện nhỏ ah em sẵn sàng chia sẻ với chị em nhưng quan trọng là chị em thích xem thể loại nào và của nước nào thôi ah. Em thì thích xem của nhật và chất lượng phim nét ( chuẩn HD) nên máy tính phải khỏe thò xem mới ko bị giậT cục ah
Thôi ko dài dòng nữa em có mấy trang này chia sẻ với các chị em. Xem xong nếu thấy hay thò like cho em 1 phát ah hehe
Javhd69.com (trang này máy và mạng phải khỏe thì xem mới thích ah chất lượng cao đó ah)
Javmore.com
Jav68.com
Khi mới xem có thế bin các quang cáo chen ngang thì các chị tắt đi ah


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> Ui chời. Mấy cái này em khuyên chọi em là chớ có nên xem ah. Theo kinh nghiệm của em là chỉ cần xem 1_2 lần là sẽ gây nhgiện. Mà cái giống này mà nghiện vào là khó bỏ lắm chị em ah hjhe
> Em là con trai nên mấy cái này alà chuyện nhỏ ah em sẵn sàng chia sẻ với chị em nhưng quan trọng là chị em thích xem thể loại nào và của nước nào thôi ah. Em thì thích xem của nhật và chất lượng phim nét ( chuẩn HD) nên máy tính phải khỏe thò xem mới ko bị giậT cục ah
> Thôi ko dài dòng nữa em có mấy trang này chia sẻ với các chị em. Xem xong nếu thấy hay thò like cho em 1 phát ah hehe
> Javhd69.com (trang này máy và mạng phải khỏe thì xem mới thích ah chất lượng cao đó ah)
> ...


MÌnh ko có laptop, dùng đt có xem đc ko bạn?


----------



## Anhthang928 (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

Mấy ng đẹp ơi! Cái đó thì khó chi đâu vào xvideos.com mà xem mà tải tẹf nhé đủ thể loại và màu cờ sắc áo lun đó


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


> MÌnh ko có laptop, dùng đt có xem đc ko bạn?


Dạ dc chị ah. Xem trên đt thì nó hơi khó xem một tí vic mấy cÁi quảng cáo đáng ghét hơi bực mình tí chút thôi. 
Thường thì quảng cáo nó  sẽ chuyển sang một trang khácc. Chị chỉ cần tắt nó đi 1 lần là lần sau nó sẽ ko hiện lên nữa


----------



## Tuan949294 (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

sau_bimbim đã viết:


> Các chị ơi, có chị nào đã từng xem phim “giường chiếu” chưa? Thú thiệt xưa giờ mỗi lần mà nhắc đến là em ngại lắm, chả dám xem.Mấy tuần rồi ck cũng tạo nhiều bất ngờ.   cho em mà em sao chẳng thấy cảm giác j hết hic hic. Ko biết có phải tình trạng chung của phụ nữ sau khi sinh không. Chắc do em k chiều hay sao mà dạo này thấy ck lơ đãng sao ấy. Đọc them thong tin trên báo thì hơi lo, nên giờ phải điều chỉnh lại gấp thôi kẻo ck mèo mỡ thì khổ. Mà giờ muốn xem mấy phim đó thì xem ở đâu zị các chị, ai có kinh nghiệm giúp em với!!!


 o đâu thế wa a cho nguyên ablum na dặc sắc nhất[DOUBLEPOST=1434852870][/DOUBLEPOST]Xvideo hết hay oy


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> Dạ dc chị ah. Xem trên đt thì nó hơi khó xem một tí vic mấy cÁi quảng cáo đáng ghét hơi bực mình tí chút thôi.
> Thường thì quảng cáo nó  sẽ chuyển sang một trang khácc. Chị chỉ cần tắt nó đi 1 lần là lần sau nó sẽ ko hiện lên nữa


cảm ơn 2 bạn đã hướng dẫn.


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


> cảm ơn 2 bạn đã hướng dẫn.


dạ không có gj ah, chỉ là một chút chia sẻ thôi mà.hjhj


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> dạ không có gj ah, chỉ là một chút chia sẻ thôi mà.hjhj


dù sao cũng cảm ơn chứ


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (21 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


> dù sao cũng cảm ơn chứ


vâng hj thế thì em xin nhận ạh )
mà chị ở trong sài gòn đó ah
thế đã thử xem trên dt chưa ah
em xem trên đt buk mình lắm. nhưng dc cái là nhanh và nét, màn 5.5inch nên cũng thích hjhe


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> vâng hj thế thì em xin nhận ạh )
> mà chị ở trong sài gòn đó ah
> thế đã thử xem trên dt chưa ah
> em xem trên đt buk mình lắm. nhưng dc cái là nhanh và nét, màn 5.5inch nên cũng thích hjhe



chi chua, hỏi truoc để dành đó


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


> chi chua, hỏi truoc để dành đó


lại còn có khoản để dành nữa cơ  chị lại vui tính giống em hehe


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> lại còn có khoản để dành nữa cơ  chị lại vui tính giống em hehe


:d  :d


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


>


mà chị ở sài gòn àh. chắc chị hoạt động ở trang này cũng lâu rồi.
em mới vào nên còn ngu ngơ lắm. 
vào mấy cái mục tìm bạn trai mà hết hồn luôn. toàn mùi chém gió với lừa đảo


----------



## Nu50timbantrai (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

nguoicodonnhat123 đã viết:


> mà chị ở sài gòn àh. chắc chị hoạt động ở trang này cũng lâu rồi.
> em mới vào nên còn ngu ngơ lắm.
> vào mấy cái mục tìm bạn trai mà hết hồn luôn. toàn mùi chém gió với lừa đảo



C ko biet. C còn ngu ngơ ngù  ngờ hơn e   
Còn ở box của các bạn Nam, ytăm hoa đua nở, người người đua nhau quăng bom và lựu đạn kinh qúa, banh xác te tua, lòi hết ra, phát tởm. ( Để làm gì nhỉ? "
Hữu xạ tự nhiẻn hương"
Đã gọi kin đáo mà phô thế, thô thế, phơi hết ra thế, mất hết cái hay, cái đẹp, cái tinh túy ... 
Ngay cái nick mà góc nào trên diễn đàn anh ta cũng chui vào toe lên, đến chính các bạn nam còn tặng đá hộc về làm móng nhà. Như vậy học chữ để làm gì???  Ai chịu thấu, mà chỉ có thể là ....
Heiniken ( vô tri  ....)

:d :d 

e thấy đúng ko?


----------



## Tuan949294 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Ghê thật


----------



## nguoicodonnhat123 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Nu50timbantrai đã viết:


> C ko biet. C còn ngu ngơ ngù  ngờ hơn e
> Còn ở box của các bạn Nam, ytăm hoa đua nở, người người đua nhau quăng bom và lựu đạn kinh qúa, banh xác te tua, lòi hết ra, phát tởm. ( Để làm gì nhỉ? "
> Hữu xạ tự nhiẻn hương"
> Đã gọi kin đáo mà phô thế, thô thế, phơi hết ra thế, mất hết cái hay, cái đẹp, cái tinh túy ...
> ...


Chuẩn ko phải chỉnh  rồi chị. Cái nay mà chỉnh là hỏng luôn @@
Em thấy chả phải là các khổ chủ muốn tìm thật đâu. Có khi toàn lừa đảo rủ " Dê " để làm cái quái gj ko biết ý. Tạo đọc mấu cái topic roìi váo tận nhà xem profile thì thấy tìm cả bạn trai lẫn bạn gái. Ko biết có phải là người lưỡng tính hay ko nữa  
Cũng may là trước em cũng tham gia nhiều diễn đàn về các lĩnh vực khác nhau nên niết dc cách kiểm tra mem thật hay mem ảo. 
Đúng là xã hội bây giờ phước tạp quá. Muốn tìm người yêu mà cũng vất vả hà hà hà


----------



## Tuan949294 (22 Tháng sáu 2015)

Z như thế nào biết la nữ chế chỉ cho minh biết với[DOUBLEPOST=1434949207][/DOUBLEPOST]cảm ơn chế nhiều


----------



## tvhtvh (5 Tháng ba 2016)

vào trang vungtrom.com mà xem, còn ai muốn thực hành liên hệ mình: thichtinhduc1809@gmail.com


----------



## Anhthang928 (6 Tháng ba 2016)

Wá đơn giản mà ko biết sao?...


----------



## Boldnguyen (5 Tháng năm 2016)

Sexphe.com
Vl.xx.tv 
Xvideo.com 
Full.HD 
Lưu ý xem hướng dẫn , xem online an toàn hơn , không mai con mượn phone chơi game , chụp ảnh ....... phát hiện được thì có nước chui đầu xuống đất


----------



## hanhcb (6 Tháng năm 2016)

cứ gõ lên phim xxx hoạc phim sex có đầy


----------

